# Installation OpenCms - Encoding der Java VM auf ISO-8859-1 ändern



## xhosch (26. Januar 2004)

Hallo in die Runde,

Befinde mich bei der Installation von OpenCms auf meinem lokalen Rechner. Ich bin soweit, das ich den Installationsassistenten zu Gesicht bekomme. Möchte ich allerdings die Installation ausführen, bekomme ich die entsprechend unten aufgeführte Fehlermeldung. Ich möchte nun die Kodierung der Java VM auf ISO-8859-1 ändern. Könnte mir jemand mit einem Tip behilflich sein?

Vielen Dank und Gruß aus Bremerhaven

xhosch

Mein System:
WinXP SP1
JSDK Version 1.4.2_03 (Build b02)
Tomcat 5.0.16
WinMySQLadmin 1.4

--------------------------------------------------
Nachfolgend die Fehlermeldung:

Error: the encoding of your Java VM is different from the OpenCms encoding! 

Java VM file encoding: Cp1252 
OpenCms encoding: ISO-8859-1 


 To continue the setup process: 
Change the encoding of your Java VM. To do that you must modify the file.encoding setting. Using Apache Tomcat, a different encoding can be set in the environment variable CATALINA_OPTS by the -D parameter e.g.:
CATALINA_OPTS=-Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1 

If you want to use an encoding different from ISO-8859-1, you must also adjust the defaultContentEncoding setting in WEB-INF/config/opencms.properties. 
Unless you have specific encoding requirements, you should use the default ISO-8859-1 setting. Please refer to the Sun documentation for a list of supported encodings for your OS.  
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## fluessig (24. März 2004)

Hab das selbst erst ausprobiert. Die Lösung steht in der von dir geposteten Fehlermeldung:
Du mußt eine Umgebungsvariable einrichten mit dem Namen CATALINA_OPTS
als Wert gibst du ihr -Dfile.encoding=ISO-8859-1
und dann sollte es klappen - mit der Installation. 

Ich hatte im Anschluß hatte ich so viel Probleme mit OpenCMS, dass ich wieder zu Jetspeed gegangen bin.


----------

